# Nation of Gods and Earths



## Marrow Man (Nov 21, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the Nation of Gods and Earths. It appears to be an off shoot of the Nation of Islam. A former student of my wife has gotten swept up in this cult at Spelman College in Atlanta.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 21, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Nation of Gods and Earths. It appears to be an off shoot of the Nation of Islam. A former student of *my wives* has gotten swept up in this cult at Spelman College in Atlanta.



How many *wives* do you have??? 

But to answer the Q: Never of heard of them.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 21, 2008)

OK, Nathan, I think I'm going to back into that post and put away my extra wives! That's what I get for trying to type something after 11 pm!


----------



## JM (Nov 21, 2008)

They are really popular in hip hop, see also 5 percenter. In Wu-Tang, I believe, U God is a member. Busta Rythmes is also a member and of course, "Poor Righteous Teachers" espouse the 5 Percent beliefs.  It's been a while since I heard them mentioned. 



> Origin of Five-Percent title
> 
> Five Percenters also teach that Black people specifically, and the entire world population more generally, can be divided into three groups:
> 
> ...





> 5 percenters though many people believe that the 5 percenters are strictly an offshoot of the NOI, this is not actually true. the reason for this misconception is that the originator of the 5 percent nation, or the Nation of Gods and Earths, was Clarence 13x, a well known member of the NOI who actually left the NOI because he didnt want to accept Wallace Fard Muhammad as his God. in fact, Clarence's 1969 assassination is rumored to have been committed by members of the NOI. 5 percenters belief system arent even an offshoot of orthodox Islam even though the nation considers its culture Islamic. the 5 Percent Nation is based on the supreme mathematics which are used to understand the supreme alphabet. many people misconstrue their beliefs as racist, however, a better understanding of the 5 percenter belief system will show that it is probably one of the least racist belief systems in current existence. these common misconceptions are due to some common terms that 5 percenters have changed in their belief system.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks, J.M., that's very helpful. Is there also a link you could point me toward?


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 22, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> OK, Nathan, I think I'm going to back into that post and put away my extra wives! That's what I get for trying to type something after 11 pm!



Better pluck out your beard, too, for good measure!


----------



## JM (Nov 22, 2008)

Islam in the Mix: Lessons of the Five Percent
Urban Dictionary: 5 percenters
Five Percent / Nation of Gods and Earths | Apologetics Index


----------

